# Big BG DVD



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

King-Size DVD in Works for 'Battlestar Galactica'

NBC Universal Media is planning an extended-edition DVD to accompany Sci Fi
Channel's upcoming "Battlestar Galactica" two-hour extended episode airing
this fall.

To help build anticipation for the return of the series in early 2008, the studio
will release a DVD version of the self-contained episode that includes about
15 minutes of original material -- perhaps more, depending on the final cut.

The episode will air in November. - _TVWeek_


----------

